# A couple of good moves for the Knicks



## anthony (May 8, 2003)

Hey, NY will be NY, and we all know they will trade the pick. My thought is they sign a PJ BROWN and trade the 9th pick for ANDRE MILLER somethings telling me Mr. Layden already has this starting five: PG-ANDRE MILLER SG-ALLAN HOUSTON SF-LATRELL SPREWELL PF-KURT THOMAS or Antonio McDyess C-PJ BROWN or KURT THOMAS 

What these Knicks need to do is and this is just me opinion, keep the draft picks all three of them and develop some young Big men, PJ BROWN is a good signing just in case Mcdyess doesnt play this year, But draft Anderson Varejao with the 9th pick. He could be no worse than C.Weatherspoon or defensively challenged as L.Nailon. In the second round, they should trade one of their picks and next years 2nd round pick for the rights to Aleksandar Pavlovic SF from serbia. He is Sprewells replacement. And finally draft the second coming of Charles Oakley at 39. Uche Nswondu Amadi of Wyoming. He is a younger Oakley to the tee.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

They need to trade away some salary 1st b4 they do anything then they can do all u mentioned I dont think theyd get miller if they dont go up in the draft either


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

i know a lot of people want miller but i dont think hees that good. he had a terrible season and he ststa were blown up 2years ago cuz he was on the worst team ever. the only way id want to get him is if we sent eisley to la, and ddint give up any picks, but i doubt steerling would do that


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nyksju</b>!
> i know a lot of people want miller but i dont think hees that good. he had a terrible season and he ststa were blown up 2years ago cuz he was on the worst team ever. the only way id want to get him is if we sent eisley to la, and ddint give up any picks, but i doubt steerling would do that


I agree. Im not crazy about DRE. Keep all 3 picks we need to get younger and more athletic. PJ Brown in a Knicks uni?? wow that would be odd, but I have read articles that the Knicks are interested in him. I wonder what Charlie Ward thinks of that?


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

A couple of plausible moves, maybe, but I wouldn't go so far as to say good.

Let's get another PG and another PF to add to our roster, which will soon consist of nothing but? I'd rather not.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Seeing P.J. Brown in a Knick's uniform would be odd, but you're right it would be a good move. If they keep all three picks and draft 9, 31, 39 I like:

9- S. Schortsianitis (only if he is 6-10 w/ shoes)

31- V. Khryapa if available, Pavlovic if available, or M. Moore if the Knicks could send another pg elsewhere. A 6-6 pg would be nice.

39- If there are no bigs left, take Dahntay Jones, he is one of the best on ball defenders in the draft. Could be a valuable perimeter defender and he is a very good athlete.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't feel right about PJ in a knicks uniform. I think there are some good bigs in the draft that will fall between 10-20 that we should trade player for pick to acquire.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

PJ Brown?

Then we can go sign Reggie Miller...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> PJ Brown?
> 
> Then we can go sign Reggie Miller...


Brillant.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Brilliant.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

I think PJ Brown would be good fit with the Knicks... But we need to subtract some of these stupid salaries..


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

The first move the knicks need to make is to have a sucessfull draft this years draft is a deep one and they have three good picks and can do alot with that first of all they need to draft the best big man avaible at #9 the next thing is to take charlie villanuea with one of there second round picks and james lang or kedrick perkins with the other , Why #1 villanueva is a 6'10 guys that plays pf has mad hops and he moves with the ball so well at his size and he would give us the size that we need so badly at the sf position then we can take lang or perkins which ever is avaible at 39 both of these guys are big wide guys with so much upside and they have some nice post moves and attack the boards I was just watching lang in the rerun of the mcdonalds game that was just on espn this dude is huge and he crashes the boards and has great hands for a guys his size. 2 other very intresting guys that I wont mind seeing the knicks take in the second round if avaible are travis outlaw and ndudi ebi both also high school players I would also like to have either of these guys too but I like villanueva more with ebi close behind the knicks really need some young guys with atletism to develop and drafting these guys would give us just that.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nyksju</b>!
> i know a lot of people want miller but i dont think hees that good. he had a terrible season and he ststa were blown up 2years ago cuz he was on the worst team ever. the only way id want to get him is if we sent eisley to la, and ddint give up any picks, but i doubt steerling would do that



Miller is actually good. He has a fantastic leaner. He is a decent defender. He looks to distribute first and has no problem running an offense.

His stats were deflated because of the way sterling runs his organization- every player wants to boost their stats and get the hell out.


I don't think clippers trades are possible sterling is to much of a tightwad, though with the roster they have now its so darn tempting.


----------

